
Estimating Pi with the Mandelbrot Set [video] - ColinWright
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0vY0CKYhPY&feature=youtu.be
======
gus_massa
Slightly linkbait title, but interesting video.

[spoiler alert]

What is the exact formula? I guess

Sqrt(epsilon) * N(1/4 + epsilon) -> pi

